# '08 23Krs $14,500



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Looking to go longer so this one is up for sale! We have had a trouble free experience with this trailer. Hopefully someone else will enjoy it as much as we did.

Mods so far;

3 Maxxair vent covers
Cyclone black and gray tank vent caps
Sewer hose storage on top of rear bumper
Folding grab handle at entry door
2 exterior levels
Winterizing adapter at water pump
Paper towel rack over counter
Plastic bag holder inside entry door
Toilet paper holder over bathroom sink
Full size tub conversion
Extend-a-Shower folding shower rod
180 degree pantry door hinges
2 pantry door spice racks

Price is negotiable. Thanks for looking!


----------



## jmrubicon (Sep 28, 2010)

FZ1dave said:


> Looking to go longer so this one is up for sale! We have had a trouble free experience with this trailer. Hopefully someone else will enjoy it as much as we did.
> Do you have any pics of this trailer? Is this the toyhauler model?
> Mods so far;
> 
> ...


Is this the toyhauler model? Do you have any pics?


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Price reduced to $14,500

This is a very clean unit.


----------

